# best cichlid selection in the bay area?



## youn6b (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm from the san Francisco and most fish stores here don't have a good selection of cichlids, in my opinion. I would like to visit some fish stores outside of san francisco, but I don't really no which ones to go to. What fish store in the bay area has the best cichlid selection?


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Well what are you looking for? african, central south american, dwarf?


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

youn6b said:


> I'm from the san Francisco and most fish stores here don't have a good selection of cichlids, in my opinion. I would like to visit some fish stores outside of san francisco, but I don't really no which ones to go to. What fish store in the bay area has the best cichlid selection?


I'm interest too!


----------



## youn6b (Feb 25, 2012)

Central south American


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i suggest both of you start by looking into the many clubs in the local area. any stores either sponsoring the club or reccomended by the club is where i would start. and since i happen to have a Tropical fish hobbyist magazine handy ill pass along some of them, coastfishclub.com, sfaquarium.org, siliconvalleyaquariumsociety.com to name a few. anyways GL in your search. also consider joining any of the clubs, they are a GREAT source for local fish and supplies at substantially lower prices most of the time.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi All,

Another great club is the Pacific Coast Cichlid association, http://www.cichlidworld.com/, which has meetings is San Jose.

*youn6b* & *Steffano2*, When I lived in the east bay one of my favorite LFS was Aquarium concepts in dublin, http://www.aquariumconceptsinc.com.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Dolphinpetvillage has a great scelection and very knowledgeable staff + they carry a wide range of everything from salt to fresh, african to central american. Also like said before the PCCA is a great place to get cichlids and killer deals. Also the SVAS meets at the same place but on the first saturday of the month they are all fresh water but i have seen cichlids sold there. http://www.siliconvalleyaquariumsociety ... tions.html ALso you could take a look at King Aquarium in san jose ok scelection


----------



## youn6b (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks everybody. I'll definitely check out some of those when I have some time. I'm planning on goin to the south bay some time soon. I heard they have lots of great stores


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Anthraxx8500 said:


> i suggest both of you start by looking into the many clubs in the local area. any stores either sponsoring the club or reccomended by the club is where i would start. and since i happen to have a Tropical fish hobbyist magazine handy ill pass along some of them, coastfishclub.com, sfaquarium.org, siliconvalleyaquariumsociety.com to name a few. anyways GL in your search. also consider joining any of the clubs, they are a GREAT source for local fish and supplies at substantially lower prices most of the time.


Thanks for the suggestions on the clubs, I've already found some of their website and Facebook pages. I'm planning on checking them out. I agree clubs are an excellent way to get the best livestock and products.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

mlancaster said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Another great club is the Pacific Coast Cichlid association, http://www.cichlidworld.com/, which has meetings is San Jose.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Will check them out, I've been to Aquarium Concepts, Concord Aquarium, and All About Fish. AAF and CA have the healthiest stock and I've bought a few from each.


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Anyone know any trade shows/auctions in the bay area coming soon?


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *jeff12*,

I am not a memeber and no longer live in the area, but Pacific Coast Cichlid Association out of San Jose has bi monthly meetings and I belive they action fish at each meeting. Looks like there is a meeting tomorrow. All the information I read off of their website.

http://www.cichlidworld.com/meetinginfo.html

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

jeff12 said:


> Anyone know any trade shows/auctions in the bay area coming soon?


Here is another link to check out too: http://www.siliconvalleyaquariumsociety.com/


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Any of those big trade shows? Like the ones wholesalers comes to. I want more variety. :fish: :fish:


----------

